# The Fall of Winter begins.....



## canobie#1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yawgoo Valley had its last day of opperation yesterday.   Pretty nice coverage when I past it on Tuesday. Drove by today and its a whole different story.  The entire place looks like its been closed for weeks.  What a shame.

Any predictions for who's next?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2016)

Too soon.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thunder Ridge (Big Birch) threw in the towel after last weekend.  Western exposure means quick spring skiing season :sad:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2016)

the fat lady will be singing a lot after this weekend


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2016)

CLOSED FOR SNOW SPORTS
Arrowhead, NH
Bradford, MA
Camden Snow Bowl, ME
Eagle Rock, PA
Hickory Ski Center, NY
Maple Ski Ridge, NY
McIntyre Ski Area, NH
Mount Jefferson, ME
Mount Pleasant, PA
Mystic Mountain at Nemacolin Woodlands, PA
Oak Mountain, NY
Powderhouse Hill, ME
Saddleback, ME
Ski Quechee, VT
Ski Ward, MA
Thunder Ridge, NY
Tuxedo Ridge, NY
Whaleback, NH
Yawgoo Valley, RI


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 10, 2016)

Saddleback, ME .....if it never opened I guess it would be CLOSED FOR SNOW SPORTS


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 10, 2016)

Mad River Glen is likely done after this weekend...depressing to look at today's video snow report


----------



## ss20 (Mar 10, 2016)

By the weekend of April 9-10 I bet we'll be down to four players in the Northeastern US.  Don't see anyone south of VT/NH being open after next weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 10, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Saddleback, ME .....if it never opened I guess it would be CLOSED FOR SNOW SPORTS


I don't believe Hickory opened this season either.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2016)

ss20 said:


> By the weekend of April 9-10 I bet we'll be down to four players in the Northeastern US.  Don't see anyone south of VT/NH being open after next weekend.



Which four? Loaf, Cat, Jay, K-Mart?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 10, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Which four? Loaf, Cat, Jay, K-Mart?



Sugarbush still claims they have enough snow on Stein's run to keep at least that trail open late into April...we'll see about that.


----------



## canobie#1 (Mar 10, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Which four? Loaf, Cat, Jay, K-Mart?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I'd add Stowe, daBush, Stratton, Sunday River and Loon to that list.


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Mar 10, 2016)

Ski Bradford closed on Monday. Strangely, they still had great coverage. They didn't run out of snow, they ran out of skiers. They had some of the best conditions all season having blown a ton of snow once it got cold. Apparently people couldn't believe that if the tulips were coming up in the garden, Bradford couldn't possibly have snow.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 10, 2016)

Bradford monday. Almost full cover, everything open, but poor frozen slushy mess


----------



## Los (Mar 10, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> I'd add Stowe, daBush, Stratton, Sunday River and Loon to that list.



Yeah, but if we're talking April 9-10, in an average year, wouldn't these be the only places really left standing anyway (in addition to Bretton woods)?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2016)

Los said:


> Yeah, but if we're talking April 9-10, in an average year, wouldn't these be the only places really left standing anyway (in addition to Bretton woods)?



Normal winter April 10th

Snow, Stratton, Okemo, Killington, Sugarbush, Stowe, Smuggs*, Jay, Sunapee, Ragged*, Waterville*, Loon, Cannon, Bretton Woods, Wildcat, Sunday River, Sugarloaf, Saddleback. 

* maybes. More dependent on how much business they did throughout the season and a reasonable amount of people showing up.

Those 18 probably would drop down to a dozen for the theoretical 17th and then by the 24th K, Bush, Jay, BW, WC, SR, SL, SB.  

At least that's been my observation in recent years


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2016)

I hope Whiteface can make it to April 9/10, because I've got some vouchers I'd like to use when I get back from out west.  Either that or maybe I'll have to use them next weekend if the weather's "okay" - god this season STINKS.


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 11, 2016)

Noticed whaleback was done last weekend when I drove by


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 11, 2016)

Gunstock sent out an email to all passholders saying the 27th of March will be the last day of the season... if they get that far.  I think after this weekend they are toast.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 11, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I hope Whiteface can make it to April 9/10, because I've got some vouchers I'd like to use when I get back from out west.  Either that or maybe I'll have to use them next weekend if the weather's "okay" - god this season STINKS.



I was at Whiteface Monday and Tuesday this week. Actually had a powder day on Monday. I think April 9th is gonna be a stretch though.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 11, 2016)

Figured I should cross post...

Black Mountain (NH) is closed for the season. Shawnee Peak will have their last night skiing session tomorrow. After this weekend they'll be re-evaluating their plans.

A quick look at the Wachusett web cam looks very ugly. Not sure they'll make it much longer. Ditto on Crotched.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 11, 2016)

Update:
Crotched is saying they'll open this weekend. Close mid-week, and are non-committal about next weekend. Pond skim has been moved to tomorrow. The fat lady is signing.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 11, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Sugarbush still claims they have enough snow on Stein's run to keep at least that trail open late into April...we'll see about that.



I'll probably head up there mid-week. Sugarbush is cool because they'll keep trails open until they are narrow strips of snow snaking their way through dirt.

After that I expect maybe a corn harvest at Jay / Cannon / Wildcat before all is said and done but that's probably it for this year unless I feel like skiing 4 trails at Killington.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 11, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'll probably head up there mid-week. Sugarbush is cool because they'll keep trails open until they are narrow strips of snow snaking their way through dirt.
> 
> After that I expect maybe a corn harvest at Jay / Cannon / Wildcat before all is said and done but that's probably it for this year unless I feel like skiing 4 trails at Killington.



This reminds me of 2012. I distinctly remember Killington falling over the course of about 48 hours. Every time you read the snow report another trail pod and lift was closed. You could watch the trail count drop as the day progressed.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 11, 2016)

yeggous said:


> This reminds me of 2012. I distinctly remember Killington falling about over the course of about 48 hours. Every time you read the snow report another trail pod and lift was closed. You could watch the trail count drop as the day progressed.



This sure seems like March 2012 all over again...except perhaps even earlier. In March 2012 Sugarbush didn't drop down into the 60s for trail count until 3/19. Within 4 days of that they were down to 10 trails. Today they are already down to 64 and there is no cold air in sight to help preserve snow. One day when I'm bored I'm going to have to do a comparison of trail counts between the 2 years over the course of the season...


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 11, 2016)

yeggous said:


> This reminds me of 2012. I distinctly remember Killington falling about over the course of about 48 hours. Every time you read the snow report another trail pod and lift was closed. You could watch the trail count drop as the day progressed.



That season I had a friend who was on ski patrol at Stratton.  As bad luck would have it I was burning through two vouchers she gave me for Stratton during the March melt down.  It was warm the first morning but by lunch there were streams of snow melt cutting across trails near the base.  I had never been on mountain during such a fast warm up.  I couldn't believe so much base could disappear so fast.  I thought about hitting K the next day and giving the voucher away but the inn keeper told me to not waste my time since they had lost a huge number of trails the day before (he showed me the reports he printed out for guests and the difference was stark between two days). Went back to Stratton who is no slouch in snowmaking and huge chunks of the mountain were just mud and boilerplate.  Definitely was hoping to not see that again.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> I was at Whiteface Monday and Tuesday this week. Actually had a powder day on Monday. I think April 9th is gonna be a stretch though.



Maybe, but the models are retreating a bit on some of the scorcher days.  Still decently above 32 with a few days poking into the 50s, but not looking as draconian (at least not for WF, Stowe/Smuggs, Jay peak) as before.  And cold <=32 air looks to return in earnest on the 20th, with at least full week (as far as the model goes) of continuous staying power.

I'll also say that Mont Tremblant should hold out pretty well through this warmup.  No idea when they typically close, and I've never been there so I have no idea how their tree skiing is, but if you want to ski woods in April, that's looking like a good choice.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> Gunstock sent out an email to all passholders saying the 27th of March will be the last day of the season... if they get that far.  I think after this weekend they are toast.



They'll make it through this weekend based on what I skied on this morning, beyond that, especially if we don't get into a cycle where it gets down to the low/mid 20's most nights to REALLY set the base back up, is very much in question!!

They were even starting to "sacrifice" some terrain park features to patch things together this morning over there!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Maybe, but the models are retreating a bit on some of the scorcher days.  Still decently above 32 with a few days poking into the 50s, but not looking as draconian (at least not for WF, Stowe/Smuggs, Jay peak) as before.  And cold <=32 air looks to return in earnest on the 20th, with at least full week (as far as the model goes) of continuous staying power.
> 
> I'll also say that Mont Tremblant should hold out pretty well through this warmup.  No idea when they typically close, and I've never been there so I have no idea how their tree skiing is, but if you want to ski woods in April, that's looking like a good choice.



Talked with a few coaches from the NY Ski Education Foundation (NY's ski racing governing body) - they're supposed to have a decent sized racer development camp up at Whiteface April 2/3rd - as the coach put it to me, "unless we get REAL March weather quickly (cold at night and 40's during the day) that stays around for the rest of the month, he doesn't feel their current snowpack at WF will make it to then


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 11, 2016)

Excluding Canada, my prediction is only Killington will be left on Superstar by 4/1 with perhaps some Northern VT/NH areas and Maine with them.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 11, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Figured I should cross post...
> 
> Black Mountain (NH) is closed for the season. Shawnee Peak will have their last night skiing session tomorrow. After this weekend they'll be re-evaluating their plans.
> 
> A quick look at the Wachusett web cam looks very ugly. Not sure they'll make it much longer. Ditto on Crotched.



Wachusett had an advertisement on TV today offering a $159 pass for the rest of the season.  The footage in the commercial was definitely shot a while ago.


----------



## Pez (Mar 11, 2016)

Got an email from Blandford (just on the other side of Westfield MA) is closed for the season. Last day was Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 11, 2016)

This is encouraging, as I was told by a reliable source that Sunday River will fire up the guns as soon as they are given the opportunity. I was starting to wonder if that opportunity would exist... 



BenedictGomez said:


> Maybe, but the models are retreating a bit on some of the scorcher days.  Still decently above 32 with a few days poking into the 50s, but not looking as draconian (at least not for WF, Stowe/Smuggs, Jay peak) as before.  And cold <=32 air looks to return in earnest on the 20th, with at least full week (as far as the model goes) of continuous staying power.
> 
> I'll also say that Mont Tremblant should hold out pretty well through this warmup.  No idea when they typically close, and I've never been there so I have no idea how their tree skiing is, but if you want to ski woods in April, that's looking like a good choice.


----------



## Los (Mar 11, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Normal winter April 10th
> 
> Snow, Stratton, Okemo, Killington, Sugarbush, Stowe, Smuggs*, Jay, Sunapee, Ragged*, Waterville*, Loon, Cannon, Bretton Woods, Wildcat, Sunday River, Sugarloaf, Saddleback.
> 
> ...



Got it - thanks DHS


----------



## Los (Mar 11, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Excluding Canada, my prediction is only Killington will be left on Superstar by 4/1 with perhaps some Northern VT/NH areas and Maine with them.



I would think that Jay has the best shot this season to make it the longest in NH/VT, right?


----------



## ss20 (Mar 11, 2016)

Next weekend gets COLD again!  Well-below average temps.  Too early to tell if we get some snow with it!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 11, 2016)

Riverskier said:


> This is encouraging, as I was told by a reliable source that Sunday River will fire up the guns as soon as they are given the opportunity. I was starting to wonder if that opportunity would exist...



Sounds like a good way to waste money at this time of year


----------



## nhskier1969 (Mar 11, 2016)

Los said:


> I would think that Jay has the best shot this season to make it the longest in NH/VT, right?



Skied Sugarbush today, plenty of snow on the made made trails.  7 feet on steins.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Mar 11, 2016)

Just got an email from Sundown.  They're done.  So sad, but consistent with the season.  Wow!


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 11, 2016)

Husband skied Jay today. He drove up in downpour yesterday and was in a funk after passing Cannon and seeing it's condition. But they got a dusting at Jay last night and he says the woods were great. He said it didn't look great from below - but up higher they were nice. Man I miss the woods


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2016)

Los said:


> I would think that Jay has the best shot this season to make it the longest in NH/VT, right?



If you're talking about "real" conditions?   Then probably yes I'd think.  

If you're talking about spending thousands of dollars to keep a WROD or two operable to dupe people via marketing spin, then no.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2016)

sugarbushskier said:


> Just got an email from Sundown.  They're done.  So sad, but consistent with the season.  Wow!


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 11, 2016)

Pico's report for Saturday. I will be there to end my season.  

(as of Friday, March 11, 2016)

The weather is shaping up for a gorgeous weekend of spring skiing and snowboarding, Pico fans, but with the current snowpack clinging to life Saturday may be the beginning of the end. Our dedicated grooming team will patch together remaining trail segments and provide connectivity on 9 sun-softened trails including 49er from the summit, plus Easy Street, Expressway, Swinger, and lower Pike. 

Should the sun thaw the surface of upper and middle Pike during the day, ski patrol could open the trail for its last turns of the spring. We expect to operate both days this weekend, but will have to reassess next week so enjoy the snow while we hold it.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 12, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Next weekend gets COLD again!  Well-below average temps.  Too early to tell if we get some snow with it!



Where are you seeing this? Models show central NH with low of 32 and high in mid 40s next weekend both days. Maine would be a few degrees below this. Not below average and not COLD.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 12, 2016)

The southcentral PA hills are closing tomorrow.  Its too bad...  I actually haven't gone skiing in 2 weeks.  I've been pounding miles on the road bike!  Ridiculous...  I'm actually ashamed to admit it


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 12, 2016)

cdskier said:


> This sure seems like March 2012 all over again...except perhaps even earlier. In March 2012 Sugarbush didn't drop down into the 60s for trail count until 3/19. Within 4 days of that they were down to 10 trails. Today they are already down to 64 and there is no cold air in sight to help preserve snow. One day when I'm bored I'm going to have to do a comparison of trail counts between the 2 years over the course of the season...



I was at sugarbush that week that year. Started on st pattys day (Saturday) and I think it was in the 40s and the skiing wasn't bad. By Tuesday or Wednesday I was skiing in a t shirt and there was bare ground everywhere. I went to Burlington on Wednesday or Thursday and it was 83 degrees


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 12, 2016)

medfordmike said:


> Pico's report for Saturday. I will be there to end my season.
> 
> (as of Friday, March 11, 2016)
> 
> ...



Sad I didn't make it up there this year, went last year for the first time and it was awesome


----------



## Los (Mar 12, 2016)

Mobbed as usual at Cannon. Is it similar at other (still open) NH ski areas??


----------



## hammer (Mar 12, 2016)

Wildcat isn't too busy at all...Polecat was sketchy so we have stayed on the lower trails so far.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jully (Mar 12, 2016)

hammer said:


> Wildcat isn't too busy at all...Polecat was sketchy so we have stayed on the lower trails so far.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Any estimates on how long Wildcat will last for the remainder of the season?


----------



## Pez (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm at butternut right now. You can see the snow disappear before your eyes. This weekend is probably it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Mar 12, 2016)

Attitash was not busy. No lines all day. But a brisk enough business to make money.

Everything on the Bear Peak side was okay. Typical spring conditions and decent coverage. There's even a few inches of natural left in the shade.

On the Attitash side Northwest Passage and Saco to Cathedral was decent. Moat was borderline. Everything else was garbage. Tightrope was really, really bad. Like hockey rink bad.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice coverage at Ragged today.  They really buried what they made snow on this season
Talk around the mtn is they will close midweek and push snow around to open up next wknd for pond skim

Impressive effort in my book based on what I saw today.  Pond expansion coming this summer should set them up well


----------



## machski (Mar 12, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Sounds like a good way to waste money at this time of year



They did it at the end of March in 2012 and it paid huge dividends then.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2016)

Los said:


> Mobbed as usual at Cannon. Is it similar at other (still open) NH ski areas??



Full parking lots at Gunstock today - Granted a really big invitational race weekend for the Northeast being held there with 300+ kids racing sure helped with that! Both the main lot and the Pistol lot were full by about 10AM - wasn't that crazy on the hill though.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 12, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Full parking lots at Gunstock today - Granted a really big invitational race weekend for the Northeast being held there with 300+ kids racing sure helped with that! Both the main lot and the Pistol lot were full by about 10AM - wasn't that crazy on the hill though.



Man I forgot you were on the hill today Jeff, it was certainly packed!   Wish I remembered I would have loved to taken a few runs with you.  THe best trail of the day was Pistol, held the snow really well.  Hope they survive until next week!


----------



## yeggous (Mar 12, 2016)

Word from Cranmore is they all on the fence. They'll be closed three midweek days this week. Next weekend is up in the air. The only reason they're even hanging on is a commitment to seasonal race programs.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> Man I forgot you were on the hill today Jeff, it was certainly packed!   Wish I remembered I would have loved to taken a few runs with you.  THe best trail of the day was Pistol, held the snow really well.  Hope they survive until next week!



On race days, I don't exactly get that many runs unfortunately, as being racer dad to a 12 year old daughter takes up LOTS of ski time   :lol:

Never really got skiing more than a quick run or 2 until her 2nd was done about 1, and soon there after the Guiness Girls were calling me and a few other racer dads down in the Pistol Pub! 

Gotta admit that a corned up Recoil was my favorite this afternoon. That plus the view over Winnipesaukee towards Mount Washington was a pretty darn good spring day in my book!


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 12, 2016)

drjeff said:


> On race days, I don't exactly get that many runs unfortunately, as being racer dad to a 12 year old daughter takes up LOTS of ski time   :lol:
> 
> Never really got skiing more than a quick run or 2 until her 2nd was done about 1, and soon there after the Guiness Girls were calling me and a few other racer dads down in the Pistol Pub!
> 
> Gotta admit that a corned up Recoil was my favorite this afternoon. That plus the view over Winnipesaukee towards Mount Washington was a pretty darn good spring day in my book!



The corn on Recoil was fantastic indeed!  Flintlock too has some pretty tasty corn too!


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 12, 2016)

Pico has now officially said tomorrow is the last day.  Was there today. They put a lot of effort to farm snow to get the 9 trails they had open today going.  They will honor Pico passes at Killington until April 3. Today was day 26 for me and likely my last for the season. At least I hit my annual goal and got one extra. Seems right to end this season on my home hill.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 12, 2016)

That looks really pathetic!  I'm sure the upper mountain was better?


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 12, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> That looks really pathetic!  I'm sure the upper mountain was better?



Better as in relatively better.  Actually the best trails were Fools Gold to Lower Pike on the lower mountain.  I had to leave at lunch (got a call about a family issue).  In the morning the only upper mountain trail open was 49er and a bit of Mid Pike.  49er was a bit wider but really just a good groomed strip with lots of ice on the sides and firm.  Rough year at Pico.  Upper Pike had ok coverage but was still frozen when I got the call to come home.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 12, 2016)

medfordmike said:


> Better as in relatively better.  Actually the best trails were Fools Gold to Lower Pike on the lower mountain.  I had to leave at lunch (got a call about a family issue).  In the morning the only upper mountain trail open was 49er and a bit of Mid Pike.  49er was a bit wider but really just a good groomed strip with lots of ice on the sides and firm.  Rough year at Pico.  Upper Pike had ok coverage but was still frozen when I got the call to come home.



Tough year.  I usually hit Pico 2-3 times a season.  Not once this year, and never seen it that bad.  Had my best day of the season there last year after 25 inches.  Earned turns in May 2 seasons ago.  Yes, this season sucks!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 12, 2016)

Belleayre is officially weekends only from here on out. 

Bumps there were spectacular today; they kept the Overlook triple closed to make getting to Onteora and Yahoo more work. Bump lines were smooth and soft all day. Winisook and Tongora were both very nice too.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 13, 2016)

Burke is permanently closing the lower mountain after Sunday.  The upper mountain will be closed Monday through Wednesday.  


.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2016)

Patrol at Gunstock is pulling ropes and trailside bamboo in places right now..... That's not a good omen  

Still decent coverage on 95%+ of the open terrain here now from what I've seen today


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 13, 2016)

The end is very very  near at Crotched.  If they find a way to open next wknd it's a major kudos to the grooming team. Some pics from today


----------



## yeggous (Mar 13, 2016)

Wildcat is a mixed bag. Some trails like Polecat and Cheetah are on their last days. Middle Catapult is already gone. Lynx is still buried though.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 13, 2016)

Just got an email from Bromley, next Sunday (3/20) is their last day.


----------



## Jully (Mar 13, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Wildcat is a mixed bag. Some trails like Polecat and Cheetah are on their last days. Middle Catapult is already gone. Lynx is still buried though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Making it out there sometime in the next two weeks, sounds like the earlier the better though.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 13, 2016)

Camelback is trying to make it to April 10th.  Here's the base on the bottom section of Cliffhanger yesterday.








They also pulled all the hoses* except *Cliffhanger and Nile Mile and I have been told though not desired its not out of the question that they might still blow some snow if needed.






The Superstar of the Mid Atlantic?  Actually starting to think they may make it the 2-3 weeks till I go out west. Next weekend is the Parking lot Party a highlight of the year.






The nice new deck at Trails End in the new hotel where you can hang, drink eat and watch the action at the bottom of Stevenson.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Tough year.  I usually hit Pico 2-3 times a season.  Not once this year, and never seen it that bad.  Had my best day of the season there last year after 25 inches.  Earned turns in May 2 seasons ago.  Yes, this season sucks!



We have some comp tickets that we won at the ski show and we will not get to use them - too bad, we liked it there last season.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 13, 2016)

Loon had good coverage yesterday. Did not make it over to South Peak though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 13, 2016)

The Sneak said:


> Loon had good coverage yesterday. Did not make it over to South Peak though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like S. Peak is closed M-F now, with reopening for next weekend.  I think I'm going to go tomorrow for a few hours in the morning.  I expect it to be firm and fast.  May get a couple inches fresh tomorrow overnight.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 13, 2016)

dlague said:


> We have some comp tickets that we won at the ski show and we will not get to use them - too bad, we liked it there last season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Prepaid Pico tickets should be valid daily at K until the originally scheduled Pico closing date.  Worth a quick call to verify if yours qualify.  It's either Easter or the following Sunday.


----------



## slatham (Mar 13, 2016)

Bromley will operate only the lower mountain this week, and open to the summit next weekend. They will then be closed during the week of March 21. They will evaluate whether they can re-open for the Easter weekend. From what I saw on Friday, they will need some help from mother nature to make Easter.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 13, 2016)

Could see Bromley, Stratton and Magic from the top of Killington.

Stratton looked like most trails were nice and white.
Bromley you can only really see the side so it's hard to tell.
Magic was 90% bare with a couple patches of white near the top.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 13, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Looks like S. Peak is closed M-F now, with reopening for next weekend.  I think I'm going to go tomorrow for a few hours in the morning.  I expect it to be firm and fast.  May get a couple inches fresh tomorrow overnight.



I'll be surprised if S Peak opens again this season.  I didn't go up there, but I have a good view of it from my house.  Increasing bare spots throughout the weekend.  Warm and rain in the forecast.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 13, 2016)

medfordmike said:


> Better as in relatively better.  Actually the best trails were Fools Gold to Lower Pike on the lower mountain.  I had to leave at lunch (got a call about a family issue).  In the morning the only upper mountain trail open was 49er and a bit of Mid Pike.  49er was a bit wider but really just a good groomed strip with lots of ice on the sides and firm.  Rough year at Pico.  Upper Pike had ok coverage but was still frozen when I got the call to come home.



As you mentioned, Expressway under the lift was the "worst" open trial as far as width and on the lower mtn, Fools Gold had much better coverage.

For Sunday, they groomed out Sunset 71, 49er and Pike which actually all had reasonable coverage and skied pretty well today.  Taking a look up KA, I'd guess they could have done the same.

Depending on the weather this week, I'd think they "could" make it longer, but at this point it just makes more financial sense to them to move everyone to Killington.

As mentioned, rough year at Pico, and rough year for all of New England.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 13, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I'll be surprised if S Peak opens again this season.  I didn't go up there, but I have a good view of it from my house.  Increasing bare spots throughout the weekend.  Warm and rain in the forecast.



It wouldn't surprise me at all if that's the case.  If it turns out to be a great weekend weather wise they could probably put the pieces together one more time for marketing purposes.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 13, 2016)

Mountain Creek's last day was today and most likely Mt. Peter is done too.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 13, 2016)

Sugarbush still has a deep base on some of their key snowmaking trails. Stein's is deep for sure since that is their main spring trail. Other than that Downspout, Lower Downspout, Organgrinder, Spring Fling and a few others still seem pretty deep. I wouldn't be surprised if the Gate House/North Lynx areas don't make it to next weekend though unless they manage to push around a lot of snow. Not sure how Mt Ellen is holding up as I didn't go over there at all this weekend.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 13, 2016)

boston_e said:


> As you mentioned, Expressway under the lift was the "worst" open trial as far as width and on the lower mtn, Fools Gold had much better coverage.
> 
> For Sunday, they groomed out Sunset 71, 49er and Pike which actually all had reasonable coverage and skied pretty well today.  Taking a look up KA, I'd guess they could have done the same.
> 
> ...



Glad Sunday was better snow wise.  I expected Pike could open if it warmed up enough for it to soften up a bit. I really like Pico and will likely be a pass holder there again.  While it was a tough year for them they certainly did what they could, with what they had, when they could.  I might have complaints about the weather this year but none about Pico's operations team. Killlington offering reciprocal privileges was a nice gesture by senior mgmt. as well. All the mountains I skied at no matter the trail count really fought the good fight this season too.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 13, 2016)

PA is basically done. My last day was yesterday at Big Boulder. Conditions were decent but you could tell they'd be done after this weeks mild temps and rain.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Wildcat is a mixed bag. Some trails like Polecat and Cheetah are on their last days. Middle Catapult is already gone. Lynx is still buried though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Care to hazard a guess on closing date?  Hoping they at least make it to 4/3


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> PA is basically done. My last day was yesterday at Big Boulder. Conditions were decent but you could tell they'd be done after this weeks mild temps and rain.



PA not done yet.    Cliffhanger still has a healthy base on it and there is still a "chance" that they may make snow on it if conditions warrent.






Cliffhanger Saturday

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 14, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Sugarbush still has a deep base on some of their key snowmaking trails. Stein's is deep for sure since that is their main spring trail. Other than that Downspout, Lower Downspout, Organgrinder, Spring Fling and a few others still seem pretty deep. I wouldn't be surprised if the Gate House/North Lynx areas don't make it to next weekend though unless they manage to push around a lot of snow. Not sure how Mt Ellen is holding up as I didn't go over there at all this weekend.



I skied at Mt Ellen on Saturday and Lincoln Peak on Sunday and glad that I missed the Saturday mob scene at LP.  Mt Ellen upper mountain as expected is in good shape but Crackerjack and Straight Shot which get you back to the GMX are getting thin.  My guess is that Crackerjack is going to be the only way back to the GMX soon.


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Care to hazard a guess on closing date?  Hoping they at least make it to 4/3



Was at Wildcat on Saturday, base layer of ice was showing on a lot of the open trails but as mentioned Lynx had good cover.  3 April is a long way off given the current weather trends...my uneducated guess would be that they will be good for Easter weekend but April is a stretch.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 14, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> I skied at Mt Ellen on Saturday and Lincoln Peak on Sunday and glad that I missed the Saturday mob scene at LP.  Mt Ellen upper mountain as expected is in good shape but Crackerjack and Straight Shot which get you back to the GMX are getting thin.  My guess is that Crackerjack is going to be the only way back to the GMX soon.



LP was probably the most crowded I've seen it all season non-holiday. Lots of people. I think the longest line I waited in was only about 5 minutes or so though. Took a break around 11 for a beer at CRP when the lines were the worst.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 14, 2016)

cdskier said:


> LP was probably the most crowded I've seen it all season non-holiday. Lots of people. I think the longest line I waited in was only about 5 minutes or so though. Took a break around 11 for a beer at CRP when the lines were the worst.



I think I waited for maybe two chairs at the most at Mt Ellen and had plenty of room on the trails.  I heard that LP was getting scary from a few people that came to Mt Ellen on Saturday.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 14, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> I think I waited for maybe two chairs at the most at Mt Ellen and had plenty of room on the trails.  I heard that LP was getting scary from a few people that came to Mt Ellen on Saturday.



This was about normal for the "busy" trails that I experienced...


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 14, 2016)

4aprice said:


> PA not done yet.    Cliffhanger still has a healthy base on it and there is still a "chance" that they may make snow on it if conditions warrent.



Awesome.  I was at Blue this weekend.  The bumps on Razor's Edge were spectacular.  They are pushing to open next weekend and are closed at least until Friday to preserve base.  RE is holding up really well - the troughs were legit by the end of the weekend and I didn't see any grass or mud poking through. The run-out to the lift was holding up well too.  Hopefully at least one of the two Pocono bump meccas will make it to another weekend.


----------



## elks (Mar 14, 2016)

Mt Snow was in pretty decent shape on Saturday and some trails (e.g., Ridge) had a lot of corn snow leading to some nice bumps by midday.  Even North Face was holding up pretty well.  Sunday was about the same though a bit firmer and scratchier especially on North Face.  All in all, pretty decent conditions.  Much better than Crotched last weekend or Waterville the weekend before.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 14, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Awesome.  I was at Blue this weekend.  The bumps on Razor's Edge were spectacular.  They are pushing to open next weekend and are closed at least until Friday to preserve base.  RE is holding up really well - the troughs were legit by the end of the weekend and I didn't see any grass or mud poking through. The run-out to the lift was holding up well too.  Hopefully at least one of the two Pocono bump meccas will make it to another weekend.



Went Saturday morning and Barneys was pretty much done , roots ,rocks . Razors wasn't bumped up early, still had cat tracks. I'm down to my touring skis but don't want to blow my heel off anyway. Sidewinder had the best conditions although the entrance at top was looked like 4'' base left. Things were pretty ugly early as it was cold Friday night , Sounds like things improved from your report. One more pass to burn hope they make it to the weekend.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 14, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Went Saturday morning and Barneys was pretty much done , roots ,rocks . Razors wasn't bumped up early, still had cat tracks. I'm down to my touring skis but don't want to blow my heel off anyway. Sidewinder had the best conditions although the entrance at top was looked like 4'' base left. Things were pretty ugly early as it was cold Friday night , Sounds like things improved from your report. One more pass to burn hope they make it to the weekend.



Yep - by early Saturday afternoon, Razors was in great shape.  I made one run on Barney's around noon on Saturday to find that they had mowed down everything but the top section, which, as you noted, was full of mud and rocks.  I think they knocked those down as well on Sunday, but I didn't bother to check because Razors was skiing so nicely.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 14, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Belleayre is officially weekends only from here on out.
> 
> Bumps there were spectacular today; they kept the Overlook triple closed to make getting to Onteora and Yahoo more work. Bump lines were smooth and soft all day. Winisook and Tongora were both very nice too.



This comment really made me think about how Sugarbush doesn't have a ton of snow-making trails that they let bump up on a regular basis. Most of their normal bump runs are natural snow trails. Many years that isn't a problem, but in a year like this you end up with a lot less bump runs and makes me miss those runs you mentioned at Belleayre.


----------



## benski (Mar 14, 2016)

cdskier said:


> This comment really made me think about how Sugarbush doesn't have a ton of snow-making trails that they let bump up on a regular basis. Most of their normal bump runs are natural snow trails. Many years that isn't a problem, but in a year like this you end up with a lot less bump runs and makes me miss those runs you mentioned at Belleayre.



I think they should add some bump runs when the conditions aren't  good. Ripcord and lower organgrinder should both be pump runs when most of there other bump runs are closed. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Mar 14, 2016)

cdskier said:


> This comment really made me think about how Sugarbush doesn't have a ton of snow-making trails that they let bump up on a regular basis. Most of their normal bump runs are natural snow trails. Many years that isn't a problem, but in a year like this you end up with a lot less bump runs and makes me miss those runs you mentioned at Belleayre.



I have learned this season that Belleayre does what I wish all mountains would do. They decide early on to let bumps form and then they top coat the bumps regularly with fresh snowmaking. In the past 4 weeks Belle top coated all of their bump runs at least twice.

They do bumps right.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 14, 2016)

This is what I saw on my FB feed.
Select Season: 2015-16 

Connecticut Closing Day 
Powder Ridge Mar 7 
Ski Sundown Mar 9 
Mt. Southington Mar 11 
Woodbury Mar 12 
Mohawk Mountain Mar 13 


Rhode Island Closing Day 
Yawgoo Valley Mar 6 



Maine Closing Day 
Powderhouse Hill Feb 14 
Eaton Mountain Feb 15 
Mt. Jefferson Feb 15 
Big Squaw Mar 6 
Camden Snow Bowl Mar 6 
Quoggy Jo Mar 6 
Spruce Mountain Mar 9 
Hermon Mar 13 
Mt. Abram Mar 13 



Massachusetts Closing Day 
Nashoba Valley Mar 6 
Ski Bradford Mar 7 
Ski Blandford Mar 9 
Ski Ward Mar 9 
Berkshire East Mar 13 
Blue Hills Mar 13 
Bousquet Mar 13 
Catamount Mar 13 
Otis Ridge Mar 13 
Ski Butternut Mar 13 



New Hampshire Closing Day 
Arrowhead Feb 21 
Storrs Hill Feb 21 
Whaleback Feb 28 
Black Mountain Mar 9 
McIntyre Mar 9 
Dartmouth Skiway Mar 13 
Kanc Recreation Area Mar 13 



Vermont Closing Day 
Ascutney Jan 24 
Living Memorial Park Mar 6 
Quechee Mar 6 
Mad River Glen Mar 13 
Magic Mountain Mar 13 
Pico Mar 13 
Suicide Six Mar 13


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 14, 2016)

Was Ascutney open?


----------



## Los (Mar 14, 2016)

SikSkier - I think you should add Tenney to the NH list with a note that they never opened. They definitely would have if sufficient snow had fallen.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 14, 2016)

4aprice said:


> PA not done yet.    Cliffhanger still has a healthy base on it and there is still a "chance" that they may make snow on it if conditions warrent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what Boulder looked like too, but there are thinner spots around and after all this rain and mild temps its going to do serious damage.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 14, 2016)

sunday river has been snowing all day and radar shows snow thru 11 PM before any mixing. a nice buffer for the next few days of wet. then a chance for an inch or so thursday night, and then they are talking potential two day snow event sunday-monday. that's still far out and has repeatedly failed all year, but glad to see the buffer snow falling today.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 15, 2016)

hammer said:


> Was at Wildcat on Saturday, base layer of ice was showing on a lot of the open trails but as mentioned Lynx had good cover.  3 April is a long way off given the current weather trends...my uneducated guess would be that they will be good for Easter weekend but April is a stretch.



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ski&soccermom (Mar 15, 2016)

Mount Snow is firing the guns back up on Friday night!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2016)

Hunter open midweek...heading up tomorrow unless it pours rain.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 15, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Hunter open midweek...heading up tomorrow unless it pours rain.



Most places are open this week. It's vacation week in Canada.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Most places are open this week. It's vacation week in Canada.



Hunter is my home base, but this season only an idiot would drive from Canada to ski at Hunter. 

Since Belleayre is weekends only I assumed Hunter would follow suit. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Hunter is my home base, but this season only an idiot would drive from Canada to ski at Hunter.
> 
> Since Belleayre is weekends only I assumed Hunter would follow suit. Pleasantly surprised.



I think (or at least hope) that you'll find that with Peak Resorts as their owner that you'll see a bunch of changes, mostly subtle rather than completely trying to reinvent the wheel, as I saw 1st hand when Peak bought Mount Snow.

I heard a few weeks ago, Dick Deutsch, one of Peak's big wigs, speak about how important they (Peak) felt the addition of Hunter was going to be to their resort portfolio and overall company operations, at the Mount Snow passholders meeting.  If Peak uses the same type of operations strategy they use at Mount Snow for Hunter, and they have a GM and senior staff for various departments in place who are as effective at communicating to their passholders why they are making such and such a decision, I think you'll find out why I get accused around here often of being a "Peak cheerleader" and why I don't get offended by that at all as they've done a very good job overall at making enhancements to a mountain that I love and saw had lost a bit of its luster under the previous management


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 15, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Hunter is my home base, but this season only an idiot would drive from Canada to ski at Hunter.



Last time I was in Canada, they had signs on the urinals instructing people that the water was not potable, so I guess you never know...


----------



## elks (Mar 15, 2016)

ski&soccermom said:


> Mount Snow is firing the guns back up on Friday night!



Where does this intel come from?  Not seeing this on FB or their site.  Maybe I missed it...  Debating between Wildcat and Mt. Snow for this upcoming weekend.  I would certainly consider Mt. Snow if that's true...


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm heading to mount snow on Thursday to pick up my peaks pass.  I will ask then


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2016)

kelly001 said:


> Where does this intel come from?  Not seeing this on FB or their site.  Maybe I missed it...  Debating between Wildcat and Mt. Snow for this upcoming weekend.  I would certainly consider Mt. Snow if that's true...



Their GM's blog that she posted this morning about it....

http://www.mountsnow.com/our-media/blog/kellys-blog/new-blog-1690/


----------



## elks (Mar 15, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Their GM's blog that she posted this morning about it....
> 
> http://www.mountsnow.com/our-media/blog/kellys-blog/new-blog-1690/


 
Sweet. Conditions were quite good last weekend (all things considered) so with this good news, we'll probably return and save one hour of driving each way compared to Wildcat.  

We may have had a crappy winter, but we've been very lucky with the weather patterns these past few weeks.  This will be weekend #4 with full sun whereas weekdays have been much less glorious and often time rainy.  I'll take what I can get!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 15, 2016)

A chance to push a few more passes...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Last time I was in Canada, they had signs on the urinals instructing people that the water was not potable, so I guess you never know...



Cant wait to check that out when I'm up there starting Sunday.


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 16, 2016)

Saw a facebook post from Bolton Valley saying that this Sunday 3/20 is their last day.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 16, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Cant wait to check that out when I'm up there starting Sunday.



It was in Vancouver, at either a train station or a public park.  Wish I had taken a picture but I'm not sure if it's socially acceptable yet to whip out a camera in a public restroom....


----------



## Rushski (Mar 16, 2016)

I see Ragged is calling it quits Saturday.  Which ill include their pond skimming event...

High temp of 30 and low of 14.  Sounds toasty.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 16, 2016)

Rushski said:


> I see Ragged is calling it quits Saturday.  Which ill include their pond skimming event...
> 
> High temp of 30 and low of 14.  Sounds toasty.



Curious where you see that they are definitely not opening Sunday? All the info I see is that they are closed this week and re-opening this wknd.
I mean it would not surprise me to see them run the pond skim Sat and them be done but I haven;t seen an official word on that?
I'll be taking my son up on Saturday regardless for some turns on the Barnyard.


----------



## hammer (Mar 16, 2016)

Rushski said:


> I see Ragged is calling it quits Saturday.  Which ill include their pond skimming event...
> 
> High temp of 30 and low of 14.  Sounds toasty.


Makes me glad that my trip in northern NH was last weekend.  Might have been sketchy in the AM but spring conditions prevailed in the afternoon.  With the colder temps coming up unless there's a good coating of manmade it will be quite slick.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 16, 2016)

[h=2]*$39 Lift Tickets and Spring Bash Water Dash, Saturday, March 19!!! *[/h]The spring thaw came a bit early this season, but we are embracing it and having an *end of year *bash, pond skim, BBQ on the Brix, and live music. Purchase Lift Tickets

May be wrong but it sounds like this may be it.  Just seeing how thin WV was last Friday I'm guessing Ragged can't be in al that great of shape...


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 16, 2016)

Rushski said:


> *$39 Lift Tickets and Spring Bash Water Dash, Saturday, March 19!!! *
> 
> The spring thaw came a bit early this season, but we are embracing it and having an *end of year *bash, pond skim, BBQ on the Brix, and live music. Purchase Lift Tickets
> 
> May be wrong but it sounds like this may be it.  Just seeing how thin WV was last Friday I'm guessing Ragged can't be in al that great of shape...


I skied Ragged last Saturday....the snowmaking routes had very few thin spots and was quite deep all things considered. Certainty way way better than what I saw at Crotched the following day.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 18, 2016)

This MRG Facebook post sums up winter pretty nicely:



They also posted this pretty somber/terrifying letter on the financial state of their mountain:

http://www.madriverglen.com/site/preview/1402



> Greetings Mad River Glen Skiers,
> 
> The 2016 ski season has turned out to be a bust of historic proportions, the worst in the past 35 years in fact. We received just a bit over 100" of snow for the season, well below our 225" average, made worse by the fact that whenever we did get snow it was followed up with rain, a thaw or both. Normally we budget for about 100 days of operation each season. This year we only ran for 45 mostly unspectacular days.
> 
> ...




I'm sure every other ski area in NE would be writing similar letters to their customers if the industry wasn't so hush about this kind of stuff.  The shitty thing about the ski industry is that whatever meager profits you make in 5 good years is wiped away by one bad year.  The "2016 Offseason Improvements" thread will be pretty thin this year.  I know mountains around me are considering putting improvements on hold because of the bad year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't know if it's true & don't know how big a percentage of there normal gross it is but a Killington employee told me that at a meeting last week Mike stated that their gross is down $9mil. so far this year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2016)

Very well-written and open letter by MRG management IMO.  If I lived closer, I'd have a SP there to aid the cause.  Great place.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2016)

I wonder what the threshold is for MRG before they consider exploring ways to modernize their product with better snowmaking.   I know water is an issue.  I know it's never wise to make snap judgments based off one bad year of business.  

I still think you can preserve the "vibe" of MRG while tweaking things a bit to make 100 operating days a reality even during years like this one.


----------



## Jully (Mar 19, 2016)

I wonder what other resorts didn't get to 100 days this year either though. Crotched must be close.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 19, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder what the threshold is for MRG before they consider exploring ways to modernize their product with better snowmaking.   I know water is an issue.  I know it's never wise to make snap judgments based off one bad year of business.
> 
> I still think you can preserve the "vibe" of MRG while tweaking things a bit to make 100 operating days a reality even during years like this one.



There was a good white paper actually done on this when I am back in the office Monday I'll try to find it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> There was a good white paper actually done on this when I am back in the office Monday I'll try to find it.



http://www.madriverglen.coop/images/resources/MRG Snowmaking system white paper 1-30-14 final.pdf


----------



## Keelhauled (Mar 20, 2016)

Jully said:


> I wonder what other resorts didn't get to 100 days this year either though. Crotched must be close.



Burke and Bolton Valley.  Magic and Pico wouldn't in a normal year, but I'm sure they're down by similar percentages. Whaleback's in the same boat.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 20, 2016)

Berkshire East operated about 8 less weeks than last season.  Only operated a limited number of March days and no days in December.  Sad times.


----------



## RichT (Mar 20, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I think (or at least hope) that you'll find that with Peak Resorts as their owner that you'll see a bunch of changes, mostly subtle rather than completely trying to reinvent the wheel, as I saw 1st hand when Peak bought Mount Snow.
> 
> I heard a few weeks ago, Dick Deutsch, one of Peak's big wigs, speak about how important they (Peak) felt the addition of Hunter was going to be to their resort portfolio and overall company operations, at the Mount Snow passholders meeting.  If Peak uses the same type of operations strategy they use at Mount Snow for Hunter, and they have a GM and senior staff for various departments in place who are as effective at communicating to their passholders why they are making such and such a decision, I think you'll find out why I get accused around here often of being a "Peak cheerleader" and why I don't get offended by that at all as they've done a very good job overall at making enhancements to a mountain that I love and saw had lost a bit of its luster under the previous management



Dr Jeff how do they
*"communicate to their passholders "*


----------



## drjeff (Mar 20, 2016)

RichT said:


> Dr Jeff how do they
> *"communicate to their passholders "*



Multiple ways for sure!!

Actions speak the loudest obviously

Face to face works well

Media (social, print, video)

What I've seen at Mount Snow is that now matter how many ways they try and communicate their plans to their customers, there's always going to be some people who still don't get the message. As long as more customers (or potential customers) get the message than not, that's all you can realistically ask for communications wise!


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 21, 2016)

The lifty at the Mount Snow Grand Summit Express was commenting on my rare Moss Rocks Grass lift ticket from 2/15/16.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 21, 2016)

Heading up next week to Stowe for some spring skiing. Hopefully this storm coming in will put a little more snow on the ground than the last one.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 21, 2016)

mbedle said:


> Heading up next week to Stowe for some spring skiing. Hopefully this storm coming in will put a little more snow on the ground than the last one.



The one that is bringing freezing rain on Thursday/Thursday night?


----------



## mbedle (Mar 21, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> The one that is bringing freezing rain on Thursday/Thursday night?



I'm seeing some snow on Wednesday, snow on Thursday and a mix of rain/snow on Thursday night and Friday morning, before changing back over to snow on Friday afternoon.


----------



## machski (Mar 21, 2016)

mbedle said:


> I'm seeing some snow on Wednesday, snow on Thursday and a mix of rain/snow on Thursday night and Friday morning, before changing back over to snow on Friday afternoon.



This one is a tricky call with a stalled front over central new England.  Hard to forecast how it will ripple.  Pray that high builds in and slows down.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 21, 2016)

machski said:


> This one is a tricky call with a stalled front over central new England.  Hard to forecast how it will ripple.  Pray that high builds in and slows down.



Every little bit helps. If they keep the trail count up, at least they will have more open than back in early January!!!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 22, 2016)

mbedle said:


> I'm seeing some snow on Wednesday, snow on Thursday and a mix of rain/snow on Thursday night and Friday morning, before changing back over to snow on Friday afternoon.



at k at 3419
*Wednesday*
Rain  and snow showers likely, mainly between 7am and 8am.  Cloudy, with a  high near 37. Very windy, with a west wind 35 to 45 mph decreasing to 11  to 21 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of  less than a half inch possible. 

*Wednesday Night*
Rain  and snow showers likely, becoming all snow after 9pm.  Cloudy, with a  low around 26. North wind 7 to 11 mph becoming southeast after midnight.   Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches  possible. 

*Thursday*
Rain,  snow, and sleet likely before 2pm, then a chance of rain and sleet  between 2pm and 3pm, then a chance of rain after 3pm.  Mostly cloudy,  with a high near 38. Very windy, with a southeast wind 29 to 34 mph  increasing to 35 to 40 mph in the afternoon.  Chance of precipitation is  60%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

*Thursday Night*
Rain.   Low around 29. Very windy, with a southwest wind 45 to 55 mph  decreasing to 33 to 43 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 80%. New  precipitation amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. 

*Friday*
Rain  and snow showers before 10am, then rain showers and sleet likely  between 10am and noon, then rain and snow showers likely after noon.   High near 36. Windy, with a west wind 25 to 29 mph, with gusts as high  as 45 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 80%.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 23, 2016)

Camelback is calling it quits. That's three years in a row they've closed earlier than they said they would.

I think that brings it down to Big Boulder as the only hill open in PA.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 24, 2016)

Bretton Woods is closing Sunday, April 3. Lift tickets $16.17 and includes an early season voucher for next year.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Mar 24, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Bretton Woods is closing Sunday, April 3. Lift tickets $16.17 and includes an early season voucher for next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



WOW. When was the last time BW's season ended earlier than Patriot's Day?


----------



## mbedle (Mar 25, 2016)

2011-2012


----------



## goldsbar (Mar 25, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> Camelback is calling it quits. That's three years in a row they've closed earlier than they said they would.
> 
> I think that brings it down to Big Boulder as the only hill open in PA.



Webcams look like they could patch some trails together even after last night's rain, but it wouldn't be pretty.  Have to imagine most of their customer base loses all interest in skiing when temps in NYC and Philly hit 70.  I was actually thinking of going last weekend for my first time this year, but the semi-cold temps after a warm-up scared me away.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 25, 2016)

goldsbar said:


> Webcams look like they could patch some trails together even after last night's rain, but it wouldn't be pretty.  Have to imagine most of their customer base loses all interest in skiing when temps in NYC and Philly hit 70.  I was actually thinking of going last weekend for my first time this year, but the semi-cold temps after a warm-up scared me away.



Where is their webcam?


----------



## yeggous (Mar 25, 2016)

Meh. I'm not sure where to go this weekend. Saturday is a demo day and $30 tickets at Bretton Woods. That appeals to me. So does sticking to Attitash or Wildcat.

Sunday is a easter egg hunt at Bretton Woods. Last year we cleaned up at the Burke egg hunt. Anyone have experience with the Bretton Woods one? Should I expect a pile of lift tickets? Or just a piece of chocolate?


----------



## mccleaks (Mar 25, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Meh. I'm not sure where to go this weekend. Saturday is a demo day and $30 tickets at Bretton Woods. That appeals to me. So does sticking to Attitash or Wildcat.
> 
> Sunday is a easter egg hunt at Bretton Woods. Last year we cleaned up at the Burke egg hunt. Anyone have experience with the Bretton Woods one? Should I expect a pile of lift tickets? Or just a piece of chocolate?



Any idea how conditions are holding up at Attitash/Wildcat? Looking like perfect weather for a spring day up there this weekend. Sunny, warm, and no wind. I have a voucher left for either one of them so I'm thinking of taking a ride up there.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 25, 2016)

mccleaks said:


> Any idea how conditions are holding up at Attitash/Wildcat? Looking like perfect weather for a spring day up there this weekend. Sunny, warm, and no wind. I have a voucher left for either one of them so I'm thinking of taking a ride up there.



I went to both last weekend but not since. Wildcat was holding up great. Lynx was still buried deep and Polecat had snowmaking in progress. The rest of the mountain was better than the week before. Alley Cat was excellent, and Cheetah was less scary. As has been the story of the winter, the got some snow this week and then liquid today. It's probably a net zero situation.

Attitash was a mixed bag. Most of Bear Peak was in great shape but firm with only one exception. By afternoon Morning Star turned into a mine field of mashed potatoes and sharp rocks. On the Attitash side there was lots of gravel groomed into the surface. That's what happens when the base gets thin. As long as you were willing to accept that it was fine on that side too. Some trails in the middle (like Spillway) were on their last legs in spots.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry I haven't kept up with this thread. In case anyone has said this already I'll just apologize right now.

It's just - *This winter has been like 5 months of November! And I'm tired of it!*


----------



## Los (Mar 25, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Sorry I haven't kept up with this thread. In case anyone has said this already I'll just apologize right now.
> 
> It's just - *This winter has been like 5 months of November! And I'm tired of it!*



Well said...


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 25, 2016)

Bromley is officially done, they planned to reopen this weekend but couldn't pull it off (likely the rain today).

They did reiterate their 2016/17 season pass pricing....one of the highest in Vermont.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 25, 2016)

Gunstock is making it one last weekend, happy to see the home hill pulling it off!  Hope Wildcat sticks it out for another week or two so I can hit them up in April!


----------



## Hado226 (Mar 25, 2016)

Just got the email that Jiminy Peak won't open this weekend.  They had expected and hoped they'd get this last one in.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skiadikt (Mar 25, 2016)

obviously most of the big dogs are still going and k should make it into may, but wonder how this effects some of the little guys (sundown or platty for example) who had maybe 2 1/2 months of season. pretty tough business model to have to make most of your revenue in a couple months.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 25, 2016)

Attitash is in better shape than expected, especially the Bear Peak side. There is even some natural snow left in the shade, though everything in North Conway is caked in glass from a lot of freezing rain today.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 26, 2016)

Tomorrow is the last day at Pats peak but that would be it for them on a good year. Surprised they were able to make it. I will take a few runs tomorrow AM to end their year


----------

